
Robot Turtles midmortem at $250k - DanielRibeiro
http://www.danshapiro.com/blog/2013/09/robot-turtles-midmortem-at-250k/
======
bazzargh
This seemed very familiar, then when I saw phrases in the Kickstarter like
"You are the computer and they get to order you around", the lightbulb went
on: [http://drtechniko.com/2012/04/09/how-to-train-your-
robot/](http://drtechniko.com/2012/04/09/how-to-train-your-robot/)

...it's a very similar game, for the same age group, except you order around
people in a room instead of turtles on a board. (Not knocking Robot Turtles.
There's room for both)

------
Fuzzwah
Backed this in order to secure a copy 3 years before I'll ever get to try it
out with my child who is still currently in my wife's womb. I've already
enjoyed pondering extensions which could be made to the basic idea once kids
get the hang of things.

